# Southern Ontario Meet up - Picture Thread!!!



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are great pics!!! we forgot our camera but will enjoy everyone else's pics lol....and another meet would be great!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

And a short movie:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like it was a beautiful place to have a get together. And Everyone had a great time. I cant wait to see more pictures. There are probably a bunch of pups sleeping really well after their big adventure


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

I want to ad some pics but this forum uploader hates me some days. It doesn't like the pictures from my camera!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohhh,i am so jealous!!!!!You guys had a wonderful weekend!!!!More pictures!!!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Looks like it was a beautiful place to have a get together. And Everyone had a great time. I cant wait to see more pictures. There are probably a bunch of pups sleeping really well after their big adventure


We have some very tired pups here, that is for sure!! However...Bailey seems to be limping!!! :uhoh: I'm assuming this is normal after excessive running and playing...How long do we wait for it to go away on it's own before being alarmed?


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I kept forgetting I had my camera and didn't get any good shots, but here are a couple I took. Tired Mad seems to have a slight limp tonight as well. Hopefully both she and Bailey are limp free tomorrow. 1. Goldens everywhere. 2. Mad doing her bunny imitation 3. The handsome young Yogi.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great pics looks like everyone had a great time.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great time. I'm sorry we missed it! Looking forward to making it to the next get together.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Great pics and looks like you had a great time. Maybe next year we will be able to join.


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

We had a blast!! I have never seen Keira get so muddy or have that much fun! We definately want to do that again! I'm uploading pics as we speak onto my computer...I'll add them on here tomorrow! 
Not sure if anyone else came Hamilton way or not...but it took us over 2hrs to get home due to the flooding! Keira slept almost the whole way home.

AND...we left her out of her crate while we went for dinner...4 hours, longest time ever...and she PASSED! probably because she was too tired to move lol!

Thanks again Melissa for organizing this, we really did enjoy ourselves!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Those pics are awesome!! I have a couple cute ones to add but most of the ones I took are blurry from the dogs running so fast! hehe

Make sure that Bailey and Maddie's paws don't have any burrs or parts of them between the toes... there were a bunch in the park and I found one on Molson's back paw just before we came home!

P.S. Molson just woke up from his nap at 9:30pm - slept right through his dinner!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Wow!!! Those are wonderful pictures! I L-O-V-E seeing all of those beautiful goldens all in one place. Hopefully there will be more pics posted by tomorrow. Thanks for sharing. Would you be able to put some names with the faces in the pics?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Here are my pics! Jay and I were lucky that Molson was one of the darkest and also one of the smallest ones so we were able to tell him apart from the group  I don't know how the rest of you managed to take home the right dogs 









Bailey going for a dip and setting the stage for the rest of the day!







Yogi!







Molson & Keira







"Mommy! Somebody stepped on my face and got me all muddy!" hahaha
































Molson charging through with the zoomies!







Molson galloping at the speed of light!























































Cash the cutie!!!







Molson with Jay


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks a bunch to Melissa for organizing this event, and for the beautiful bandanas!!! Thanks also to those of you who handed out puppy treats, the kids wanted to let you know they were well appreciate haha!! We had a terrific time meeting those that we were able to. There were a LOT of dogs and people tho, so we definitely missed out on meeting some of you as well... hopefully next time! All the pups did great, and got along famously. Sadly, a lot of my pics just did not turn out due to the conditions, but here are a few that aren't too bad.

Geddy, Sawyer & Cooper swimming









Group of pups, with Molson getting his pic taken up front









Geddy & Boone









Sawyer is up front running with Boone maybe... Geddy to the right... but not sure of the other pups, but the one in the back looking at the camera is esp. cute!!









Sawyer shares a stick









Molson looking especially adorable!!









Geddy looking back, Sawyer and Boone palling around









Group picnic









Eli, or his brother... not positive.









Noah (who we wanted to take home with us)









Noah watching Geds









I'm soo glad that the weather held off long enough for us to have our fun... and that we were able to get soo many great dogs together!! Hope there are more Ontario get-togethers in future :crossfing


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

hmmm I'll do my best - the pregnant woman and her hubby are Boone's parents - forget the screen name? They were very cute though 

Mad's mom had the red shoes on... 

The woman holding the towel that Cash was humping was Cash's mom...

Oh yah- I had the brown tube top on


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Those are really great pics that the rest of you have taken... love all the action and clarity!!!!


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Lots of pictures!!!*

Wow, so apparently I took alot of pictures...I had to delete a ton more because they were blurry.
Now that I'm home and looking I wish I had taken pictures with each owner with their dog(s)! Oh well, next time.
So these are in no particular order. But the 2 pics of traffic is what we sat in on our way home due to the flooding in Hamilton! Good thing we had a tired puppy that slept through most of it!
enjoy...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow I can see the Goldens had some fun. All the water and mud they could ask for.....LOL

It looks like this was a great time had by all.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sorry I missed the meet but one thing I won't miss is a my van smelling "wet" from (3) wet golden kids. I will note that ALL of my kids would have been rolling in that mud puddle!

FYI, we had major thunder storms at home in Bancroft!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Woah! That's alot of goldens!  Looks like it was a really fun day!  Loved the pictures!


----------



## Molly&Me (Feb 2, 2009)

I am so disappointed that we missed it. With threat of thunderstorms I knew we couldn't chance it. My youngest daughter is terrified of them. Molly could care less about them but when the major storm hit us in the afternoon and my daughter was glued to my side I knew it was a good idea. I hope we can plan another get together soon.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

I really enjoyed seeing all of those beautiful Goldens together in one place. And they all looked to be enjoying themselves immensely, thanks to Melissa supplying all of that muddy water and those superb sticks! Nice job all.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics, Jenn! I loved the one with the dogs scattered all through that crop-like field! They look like a bunch of golden cows 

That traffic looks awful!!! Thankfully we came from the other direction and got to just hop right onto the 407!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Jenn - I too just realized that we should have gotten a picture of each "family"!! Next meet - we will for sure!!

I can't believe the traffic!! Did they have to close the highway due to the flooding? You don't see people standing outside of their cars too often...good thing you were on your way BACK, and not THERE, or else Keira wouldn't be so good about it I'm sure


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

it sure was a great time....yes too bad "family" pics weren't taken but again next time....i forgot my camera totally so have no pics to share sadly.....my kids say burgy was their favorite golden cuz she just wanted to be loved lol.....but it was great to see all the goldens together.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Family pics would have been a great idea, we will definitely need to do that next meet! It would have been nice to attempt a group photo of the doggies only, but seeing as how difficult it was to get the 3 puppies (Molson, Cash and Noah) together and stay, I don't think the whole group would have done so well! hehe


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

esSJay said:


> Family pics would have been a great idea, we will definitely need to do that next meet! It would have been nice to attempt a group photo of the doggies only, but seeing as how difficult it was to get the 3 puppies (Molson, Cash and Noah) together and stay, I don't think the whole group would have done so well! hehe


We probably could have managed a group shot if it was the GRF member with their dog(s) standing in front of them... kinda holding on to them...next time we'll try it! I'm very excited to do it again soon


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i forgot my camera for the meet but took a few pics of the dogs tired after getting home and having a quick bath maddison had green algae stuff stuck in her tail and feathering underneath....chance never sleeps unless i am not moving so he woke up for the pic and maddison sleeping and then with their beautiful bandanas.....posing this morning....yes we can't wait for the next meet as well.....


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Melissa - yeah I think that would work if we had the owners standing beside their dogs. We'll try that next time  

Andrea - I love that pic of Maddison sleeping! They're so cute when they sleep with their legs sticking straight out! 

I woke up this morning to Molson sleeping on his back, spread eagle with all 4 paws in the air. I had my camera ready but had left the memory card in my computer last night. :doh:

I did NOT feel guilty about leaving him when I left for work this morning! I don't think he's going to get up to very much today


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

You guys are lucky that your dogs were/are so tired.

Yogi was wide awake once we got home until bedtime. He just doesn't run out of energy. It's crazy

Next time group shot for sure!!! I'm already thinking about starting a new thread for the next meet up so we can set a date.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

fameb said:


> Next time group shot for sure!!! I'm already thinking about starting a new thread for the next meet up so we can set a date.


Sounds like a great idea! I can't wait for the next one  The sooner we set a date the more people can reserve that day!


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

yes i agree the more notice the better since people are so busy in the summer months....we are almost into august.....


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

fameb said:


> You guys are lucky that your dogs were/are so tired.
> 
> Yogi was wide awake once we got home until bedtime. He just doesn't run out of energy. It's crazy
> 
> Next time group shot for sure!!! I'm already thinking about starting a new thread for the next meet up so we can set a date.


maddison and chance slept for a few hours and then woke up to play and wrestle and then crashed again....they had sooo much fun though...


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

fameb said:


> You guys are lucky that your dogs were/are so tired.
> 
> Yogi was wide awake once we got home until bedtime. He just doesn't run out of energy. It's crazy
> 
> Next time group shot for sure!!! I'm already thinking about starting a new thread for the next meet up so we can set a date.


Jay and I thought Yogi was really cute! I like his stocky build and he has such a happy face. It was funny watching him learn to swim yesterday!

Yogi and my mom's dog Skoker (who missed out yesterday) would probably have a ball together, Skoker never runs out of energy either! We take him for 3km runs on the 4-wheeler at 30-35km/h through the trails at the cottage and then an hour of swimming, another 4K walk, and hours of non-stop fetching with the Chuck-it, and he still never naps or tires. AND, he is overweight at 92lbs - how?!

Good idea to start up a thread soon. August isn't going to be good for us, but pretty much every weekend in September we are free.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Jay and I thought Yogi was really cute! I like his stocky build and he has such a happy face. It was funny watching him learn to swim yesterday!
> 
> Yogi and my mom's dog Skoker (who missed out yesterday) would probably have a ball together, Skoker never runs out of energy either! We take him for 3km runs on the 4-wheeler at 30-35km/h through the trails at the cottage and then an hour of swimming, another 4K walk, and hours of non-stop fetching with the Chuck-it, and he still never naps or tires. AND, he is overweight at 92lbs - how?!
> 
> Good idea to start up a thread soon. August isn't going to be good for us, but pretty much every weekend in September we are free.


Thanks! We loved Molson too, he's so cute we could barely keep our eyes off him. There's nothing better than seeing a goofy lanky pup flopping around. He's going to grow up to a gorgeous young man. 

It's weird too because of how stocky Yogi is, people would think he's lazy. He's not overweight at 66 pounds. I guess he just has a thick frame. Hopefully Skoker makes it to the next meet up. I need another energetic fluff bull to tire him out. 

I'll start an initial thread. So we can discuss dates


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

and finally.....


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

by mistake i posted all our pics in the other thread....duh

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60962&page=7




is there an easy way to move tem over to here?


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

My August is pretty much a write off with weddings and whatnot. I think I have one free weekend in there somewhere.. But even then, with booking off every other weekend off work, I dont think they would give me that one weekend that I dont have plans already! September could probably work for us..


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

sabby said:


> by mistake i posted all our pics in the other thread....duh
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=60962&page=7
> 
> ...


Sabby, you took some really beautiful pictures!!! The easiest way to copy them over here, is to click on "edit" for your original picture posts, and then copy-clip them here using CNTR-C & CNTR-V. Hope that helps!!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks...

DW took all of the pictures.
They would not have turned out if I did.


----------



## z24pride (May 13, 2008)

Here are a few of the pics I took this weekend as well....some of them are blurry for sure....
lol, sorry i cannot connect all the dogs names with the pics but...
Here goes...

Thanks,
Kristen


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

ooooh - LOVE this picture of Bailey! Thanks!!


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

Kristen..

you took some great shots. Esp the action shots..
i tief'd a few...
thanks


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a great time! Thanks for sharing the pics. Gibby wishes he lived in Ontario!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Really great photos everyone, it's great to see shots of them all having so much fun. Does it make me a bad mom if I can't always recognize my own dog?

Next time Mad will have to hire someone to come along and carry her stuff so I can take some pictures.

Thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are really great photos guys!!! It looks like it was a blast!
And there were a few of my favorite shots - wet Goldens 
If you guys plan something in September, I'm sure Timber and my hubby and I could make this one. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

*too funny*



Mad's Mom said:


> Really great photos everyone, it's great to see shots of them all having so much fun. Does it make me a bad mom if I can't always recognize my own dog?
> 
> Next time Mad will have to hire someone to come along and carry her stuff so I can take some pictures.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your photos.



Your Maddie looks so much like Cedar, I kept thinking your dog was my dog! They are identical in colour! So dont feel bad!! lol


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My hubby kept yelling at poor Keira "Bailey - come here!!" I had to keep reminding him it wasn't Bailey!! She was wondering who the crazy man yelling at her was  When they're all muddy and wet - they sure do look alike!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

great pics
where was the meeting in Ontario


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread.. those are some wonderful pictures!!! How lucky that so many of you live so close to eachother!!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2Reteivers222 said:


> great pics
> where was the meeting in Ontario


We met at Bronte Creek Provincial Park... Under the "events" section we're working on setting up another meet in September @ Miller Avenue dog park in Toronto... you should check it out and join us


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

mm03gn said:


> My hubby kept yelling at poor Keira "Bailey - come here!!" I had to keep reminding him it wasn't Bailey!! She was wondering who the crazy man yelling at her was  When they're all muddy and wet - they sure do look alike!


 
lol I kept saying is that Keira over there? There was a few dogs her size and colour I kept mixing them up...not to mention they were all muddy! Keira had an absolute blast...she's still pretty tired! lol 
We would totally be in if there's on in September...make sure someone PM's me b/c I don't always make it on here everyday...bad mommy! lol


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

What a great golden day! Are you all sure you have taken the right dogs home with you?!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> We met at Bronte Creek Provincial Park... Under the "events" section we're working on setting up another meet in September @ Miller Avenue dog park in Toronto... you should check it out and join us


 
guess what I live in Burlington, if only I logged on sooner


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2Reteivers222 said:


> guess what I live in Burlington, if only I logged on sooner


No way! Where in Burlington are you?? I live on pine cove rd between guelph line and walkers....


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

near mountroyal plaza off brant

I used to go to dog park at kerns a year ago, just started going again now boys are fixed


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

2Reteivers222 said:


> near mountroyal plaza off brant
> 
> I used to go to dog park at kerns a year ago, just started going again now boys are fixed


I'm not familiar with that one?! We usually just take them to the old General Brock HS - it's not an official dog park, but there are always lots of dogs off leash and its HUGE...and right behind our house...you should bring your boys there sometime


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I have thoroughly enjoyed all of the great pictures in this thread! Looks like all the beautiful Goldens and their peeps enjoyed themselves.
I love their bandanas! 

~Jackie


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

mm03gn said:


> I'm not familiar with that one?! We usually just take them to the old General Brock HS - it's not an official dog park, but there are always lots of dogs off leash and its HUGE...and right behind our house...you should bring your boys there sometime


 
now I remember we talked on here a year or so ago


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes I remember that too now! I think we're probably the only 2 Burlington residents on here! You should try to make it out on September 20th


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

We just got back from vacation, so we weren't able to thank Melissa properly for arranging everything. We had such a good time. Eli and Bailey had a blast. Even though Bailey had to have a couple of time outs. :no: The flood on the way home was terrible. We had decided to take the service road :doh: What a mistake! Our little car made it through the flooding though. Anyway, thanks Melissa!! We hope to make it to the next meet up as well. Here are a few of the pictures that turned out. We unfortunately forgot our camera in the car, so these pictures were after the fun.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like it was great fun. I love the running in the fields, they look so happy and free. My guys are neglected...I need to find a huge muddy puddle to jump into.


----------



## sabby (Apr 23, 2009)

E&B

Nice pics thanks for sharing.
I like the pic of Cash's mom hosing him down.
Oh..and I see you got my good side..
That was a fun day. Too bad it didn't last a little longer.

BTW.... thanks for the treats...they didnt last very long.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes...thank you very much for the treats E&B...chance and maddison loved them!!!! and great pics! i forgot my camera altogether so i hope i remember it for sept 20....


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

I also have been meaning to thank you E&B for the liver treats.

Yogi demolished them everytime I gave him a piece. 

THANKS!!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson also thanks you for the liver treats!

And also thank you to Cooper's mom (think it was sabby's friend or sister??) for the Banana Biscottis! She gave us a few extra when we left and I've put them in the freezer to make them last a little longer.


----------



## fameb (Feb 10, 2009)

esSJay said:


> Molson also thanks you for the liver treats!
> 
> And also thank you to Cooper's mom (think it was sabby's friend or sister??) for the Banana Biscottis! She gave us a few extra when we left and I've put them in the freezer to make them last a little longer.


 
Oh I fogot about the biscottis! Thank you for them as well.

Funny actually, you gave some to my wife and I had no idea if they were for humans or a dog treat. I thought it was something she made at home recently and ate some. They were pretty good!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I missed these. They're great!


----------



## Sarah_85 (Dec 5, 2008)

it looks liek everyone had a great day


----------

